# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Que percentagem de humidade numa sala?

## Hélder Quinzico

Gostaria de saber qual o nivel máximo de humidade numa sala para que não danifique madeiras e electrónica.

Tenho o aquário no escritório que está com uma porcentagem de humidade de 78%, acham normal?

----------


## Filipe.Pires

> Gostaria de saber qual o nivel máximo de humidade numa sala para que não danifique madeiras e electrónica.
> 
> Tenho o aquário no escritório que está com uma porcentagem de humidade de 78%, acham normal?


Eu tenho uma aquário de água doce de 600 litros na sala. A humidade era imensa... Comprei um desumidificador, agora tiro 2 ou 3 litros de água por dia da sala e programei o aparelho para 55%.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Helder

A HR (humidade relativa do ar) que está na tua sala foi medida de que forma?
Em que periodo do dia e que condições exteriores? (chuva, tempo seco)
Qual a ventilação que essa sala possui? (ou não possui?)
Em regra a taxa de humidade relativa não deve ultrapassar os 65% valor a partir do qual se torna complicado para alguns equipamentos electricos e electrónicos a sua coabitação e funcionamento num espaço que apresente essas condições.

Um abraço

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

> A HR (humidade relativa do ar) que está na tua sala foi medida de que forma?


A humidade relativa foi medida com aquelas estações que tem 1 relógio, 1 
termometro e 1 aparelho para medir a humidade. 



> Qual a ventilação que essa sala possui? (ou não possui?)


O escritório é interior, tem uma janela para a sala de estar (que está quase fechada) e uma porta(que está aberta).



> Em que periodo do dia e que condições exteriores? (chuva, tempo seco)


 Medi hoje que está a chuver na rua.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Em qualquer espaço que tenha um aquário, deve haver circulação de ar e ventilação  Se estes dois factores forem eficientes, não haverá problemas de maior. Convém pelo menos durante o dia, abrir ligeiramente a janela do compartimento onde está o aquário. Colocar desumificadores no mesmo compartimento onde temos aquários é uma grande asneira, grande parte da água é retirada, inevitavelmente e de forma forçada, do interior do aquário.

Cumprimentos :Xmassmile:  ,

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas

Gostava de esclarecer o seguinte, o facto de se usar um desumidificador no mesmo espaço onde está um aquário não significa que este tenha uma maior evaporação de água, a evapração está relacionada com as diferenças de temperatura entre a água do aquário e a temperatura do ar, além disso os tipicos desumidificadores domésticos tem por norma pouca capacidade de desumidificação, normalmente entre 10 e 16 litros por cada 24 horas isto se não estiverem limitados aos depósitos internos que só recolhem metade da capacidade total, logo estes aparelhos não conseguem secar o ar de tal forma que este se torne "absorvente" da água do aquário. Os desumidificadores mais eficientes tem um controle por humidostato o que melhora ainda mais o seu funcionamento em termos de segurança não permitindo que estes funcionem em HR abaixo dos 45%. A unica diferença é que se deixa de ter as paredes com água a escorrer, no entanto a melhor solução é a ventilação do espaço, isto quando não se verifique que a humidade no exterior é muito superior á que se encontra dentro de casa pois nesse caso passamos a ter o efeito contrário ao que pretendemos.

Um abraço

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Acho que consegui uma HR boa - 66%. Abri a porta do escritório e passado algum tempo baixou para 72-74%, quando abri duas janelas da rua(uma de cada lado da casa) passado uma hora baixou logo para 66%.

----------

